# Missing bearing cap on camshaft........



## jagnth (Aug 19, 2009)

I just purchased an 85 GTI ... while going through some of the maintenance tasks I was replacing the valve cover gasket and noticed I am missing a bearing cap.
My question is...what is this going to result in? I am not sure even how its missing cause when you look at the location there is no area that a bearing cap could even bolt to.
The car was in my family before I purchased it and it has traveled hundreds of miles in the process.
What I am wondering is how long I can go and what things to watch out for until I can get another head (since it does not appear I can just install a new bearing cap. 
I have included some pics to show what I encountered.
Full view








Close up to missing cap location.








Side view to see missing cap vs. cap in place and how the mounting location appears squared...vs this halfmoon shape on the missing one.










_Modified by jagnth at 9:44 PM 8-22-2009_


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Missing bearing cap on camshaft........ (jagnth)*

used to solid heads, now seeing a hydraulic one?


----------



## blown020 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Missing bearing cap on camshaft........ (ziddey)*

hydro heads run 4 cam caps, not 5 like on solid lifters. Thats normal.


----------



## jagnth (Aug 19, 2009)

yes...but I only see 3 cam caps... what effect does this have on the vehicle operation? well...I guess there is one more by the timing gear.. it just looks odd when you have a
cap->valves cap-> valves->cap->valves->empty area-> valves->cap

_Modified by jagnth at 9:52 PM 8-22-2009_


_Modified by jagnth at 9:54 PM 8-22-2009_


----------



## blown020 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: (jagnth)*

That is how it's designed. Some industrial JH heads were 3 cam caps.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Missing bearing cap on camshaft........ (jagnth)*

Get a Bentley manual.
http://www.bentleypublishers.c....html


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: Missing bearing cap on camshaft........ (jagnth)*

thats normal. 
and like stated above. pick up a bentley it will be the best bang for your buck with these cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

make sure you use better oil than the previous owner!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fourie_marius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourie_marius* »_make sure you use better oil than the previous owner!
hah, that looks fantastic compared to this car i saw in the junkyard today. completely caked hard sludge that wouldn't scrape off with my fingernail no matter how hard i tried. it wasn't even like sludge at all. more like a coating of epoxy or something


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_hah, that looks fantastic compared to this car i saw in the junkyard today. completely caked hard sludge that wouldn't scrape off with my fingernail no matter how hard i tried. it wasn't even like sludge at all. more like a coating of epoxy or something


It should look like this


----------



## jagnth (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Missing bearing cap on camshaft........ (stntman)*

Thanks for the input...I was a little worried something was wrong..and I only have a Chilton manual currently. Which doesn't show this diagram.
Well..that is good to know. Its normal...
I almost bought a Bentley from a guy on Craigslist (new) for $40 but someone else contacted him first. Guess I need to just pony up that $60 and get me one.
Now I just need to figure out why I cant get a smooth idle...keeps...surging...I thought maybe this could be why.
I tried spraying starting fluid around the Vacuum hoses but didn't notice a change in idle speed. Already changed out the wires, plugs,cap,rotor.. anyways. I'll start a new thread on that if I am unable to figure it out shortly.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Missing bearing cap on camshaft........ (jagnth)*

http://www.autohausaz.com/sear...rsion

vw sport tuning??????????????


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Missing bearing cap on camshaft........ (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_Get a Bentley manual.
http://www.bentleypublishers.c....html


----------

